# Algae id and how to stop it



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I have this little hard green pieces of what is think is algae growing on my java fern. And it looks to be spreading. How do I stop this from taking over all java fern? The tank is low tech 27w power compact lighting. 18 inch tall tank. Don't have any other algae issue except this. I think it came on some nl java fern that I got. Here is a pic. Notice the dark green clumps. They are very small. They come of if you scratch hard enough. 
View attachment 47358


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you are mistaken that is not algae rather java fern trying to reproduce.
The black/dark green clumps on the back side of your leaf are the plants reproductive organs. 
Soon you will see baby leaves coming out of those dark clumps.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...on/106826-my-tank-java-fern-reproduction.html


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Rony11 said:


> I think you are mistaken that is not algae rather java fern trying to reproduce.
> The black/dark green clumps on the back side of your leaf are the plants reproductive organs.
> Soon you will see baby leaves coming out of those dark clumps.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...on/106826-my-tank-java-fern-reproduction.html


Can't see the photos so I can't tell if thats what I have. I do get new plantlets but they usually grow off of the tips of older leaves.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

frrok said:


> Can't see the photos do I can't tell if thats what I have. I do get new playlets but they usually grow off of the tips of older leaves.


I will try to take photos of my java fern and see if they show similar signs of reproduction.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

What rony11 said...it ain't algae...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Joraan said:


> What rony11 said...it ain't algae...


Wow! Ok so there is nothing to worry about then?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Not that I know of....


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah its the black spots that eventually pop out baby java ferns


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

The Trigger said:


> Yeah its the black spots that eventually pop out baby java ferns


these aren't black spots. they are green clumps. i know about the black spots, those are just older leaves. these def green and protrude from the leaf.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here is a video and a new shot of what I mean. This looks like algae to me. Anyone know what is is?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7259439256/


----------

